# Axminster or Jet



## -Dave- (12 Nov 2015)

Evening all, I'm very new to turning & i was seeking you advice if you would be so kind.

Iv done a fair amount of research on lathes and whats in my budget etc. I came up with these two. 

Axminster Hobby Series AH-1218VS £299.95
Jet JWL-1015VS £349.96

My interests/needs from a lathe are mainly spindle work & shallow hollowing said spindle work. 

Id really be grateful if you would share your opinion on the matter.

Dave.


----------



## SVB (12 Nov 2015)

Looking at the specs I'd be tempted by the APTC machine. Jet machines do have a nice finish to them but to be honest, an hour with a fine file would remove the sharp burrs that may be present on the Axminster machine and leave you with a comprable finish, more power and a couple of quid in your pocket. Jet residuals are slightly higher than axmister hobby range but not much to be honest for that size machine.

Only more fundemental Q, if your main focus is spindle work, do either of these give you the bed length flexibility you need?

BRgds

Simon


----------



## -Dave- (12 Nov 2015)

Thanks for the input il take it on board, im always in favor of saving money : ) I'm just turning handles 10" - 12" length wise


----------



## Grahamshed (12 Nov 2015)

Remember that when they talk about distance between centres you have to include the work holders be they chuck and live centres or whatever.


----------



## marcros (12 Nov 2015)

there isnt much room on the jet- I have the previous version and whilst it is fine for pens, which I use it for, by the time you have a chuck on, and potentially a drill chuck and drill in the tailstock end, there is not much room for a blank. I also find that the tailstock gets in the way at times, so I have the bed extension on.

Great lathe, dont get me wrong, but not huge capacity for spindle work.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Nov 2015)

-Dave-":1yzt9vec said:


> Thanks for the input il take it on board, im always in favor of saving money : ) I'm just turning handles 10" - 12" length wise


Now.


----------



## marcros (12 Nov 2015)

if you are only doing tool handles for now, the jet will struggle to get 10" between centres. It will probably just do so, but only just. I would be tempted to get something non VS for this purpose- you will probably find that you dont change the speed that much.


----------



## gregmcateer (12 Nov 2015)

phil.p":32oumxhm said:


> -Dave-":32oumxhm said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input il take it on board, im always in favor of saving money : ) I'm just turning handles 10" - 12" length wise
> ...



Beat me to it! :lol:

In all seriousness, Dave. I'm not the person to give advice re the two contenders, but if you haven't already, I'd strongly recommend visiting and/or joining a turning club to get the help and advice (and possibly a bigger secondhand lathe) from the members - they're usually a friendly and very helpful bunch.

Good luck with it all

Greg


----------



## beganasatree (12 Nov 2015)

Hi Dave 
Welcome to the forum,I cant offer any help with the lathes but you shall get help from others on here.Whereabouts are you?You may have a club nearby and the members could help you ,if you are near Ayrshire call in to JUST WOOD in Ayr and Charlie will give all the help that you need.

Peter


----------



## woodpig (12 Nov 2015)

I'd add this to the list. More expensive but biggest between centres of any Lathe in its class at 20".

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/ca ... kRs58SQGrV


----------



## chipmunk (12 Nov 2015)

If money's tight I'd be tempted to have the belt change version of the Jet.

The big difference to my mind isn't the finish of the castings but the better rated motor on a Trade quality machine rather than an Axminster Hobby rated machine. The belt change version will also be even more reliable since it'll be an induction motor rather than a DC variable one.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/machine-classification/

HTH
Jon


----------



## -Dave- (13 Nov 2015)

Thanks guys the knowledge has been very helpful and has gave me a lot to think about, even tho im not turning bigger projects length wise it would be nice to have it and not use than not have it and need it.
Many thanks.



> In all seriousness, Dave. I'm not the person to give advice re the two contenders, but if you haven't already, I'd strongly recommend visiting and/or joining a turning club to get the help and advice (and possibly a bigger secondhand lathe) from the members - they're usually a friendly and very helpful bunch.



I may just do that thanks Greg





> Hi Dave
> Welcome to the forum,I cant offer any help with the lathes but you shall get help from others on here.Whereabouts are you?You may have a club nearby and the members could help you ,if you are near Ayrshire call in to JUST WOOD in Ayr and Charlie will give all the help that you need.



Thank you, good to be here. Im West lothian/Bathgate way, ah yes its a hours drive but i really have wanted to go down there look like a great shop


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Nov 2015)

If it helps you make up your mind - I read a survey many years ago in one of the mags. that said something like 87% of first time buyers of lathes wished they'd bought something larger.


----------



## gandy (13 Nov 2015)

Hands down my money would be on a Jet.

Ok i've not had the best of luck (Owing to Axminster fitting very subpar parts on warrenty/TNT dropping one lathe..) But i use my 1014i (The predecessor to the 1015) daily on a professional basis.
The motor is strong and stable, all castings are a great fit and finish, the centres run true with each other (necessary for on lathe drilling) 

I would share the opinion that you may struggle with the short bed length, however bigger lathe options or a bed extension should be strongly considered (I just turn tiny stuff so i don't care )

And as the old saying goes, Buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## woodpig (13 Nov 2015)

phil.p":rysv3n6x said:


> If it helps you make up your mind - I read a survey many years ago in one of the mags. that said something like 87% of first time buyers of lathes wished they'd bought something larger.



I regretted getting a large Lathe. It's now been sold and replaced with something much smaller. Going large is only good if you've got and know you will always have the space for it.


----------

